
The Future of Tower - speter
https://www.git-tower.com/blog/coming-up-on-the-roadmap-2020/
======
uptown
Aesthetically Tower was very pleasing, and I was a customer for many years,
but its performance was horrible compared to its competition for very large
repos. I've since switched over to GitKraken and suffered none of the slowness
I'd experienced when using Tower.

